# LESCO 12-0-0 Chelated Iron Liquid Fertilizer



## FlowRider

I picked up a 2.5 gallon jug of LESCO Chelated Iron liquid fertilizer at Site One. I plan to mix it in with the Gordon's USA Pasture and Lawn liquid fertilizer 20-0-0 I bought for my tow behind sprayer.



Label link for easier reading:

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?resourceId=27186

I plan to spray the turf and my trees and plants with this combination of liquid fertilizers.

Anyone ever use these two together?


----------



## FlowRider

Here is what I plan to mix it with:


----------



## g-man

I can't read the second one. I don't think you should mix them. Alternate them. The first expects a carrier rate of 3-5 gallons/ksqft.


----------



## FlowRider

g-man said:


> I can't read the second one. I don't think you should mix them. Alternate them. The first expects a carrier rate of 3-5 gallons/ksqft.


Sorry about that, @g-man!

I pulled the label off the jug because I keep them altogether in a gallon plastic ziplock bag for easy access.

I will post a link to the label.

I do agree with what you are saying. Mixing chelated iron with this liquid fertilizer could cause some clogging or chemical compatibility issues. I try not to borrow trouble. I could do the jar test and all that, but it may be just as simple as just spraying it on and move to the next batch.

I will have to decide soon. Right now my yard is getting saturated....


----------



## FlowRider

Label link:

http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ldCHG004.pdf


----------



## FlowRider

Product page:

https://www.gordonsusa.com/products/farm-homestead/liquid-lawn-and-pasture-fertilizer-20-0-0-with-micronutrients/


----------



## g-man

I'm ous and have trouble getting to some websites. What I mean by mixing them is that it could yield too much nitrogen at once.


----------



## FlaDave

That iron would be a nice addition to the gordons. Since it also has nitrogen I would run the numbers if foliar feeding and not watering in right away. If not I would definitely use plenty carrier to dilute it. From what I gathered from MQ's foliar feeding thread .1lbN/M is plenty. My last couple apps I've experimented with foliar feeding and the results have been great so far.


----------



## Matthew_73

How would this comparetoGCF 7-0-0 Green Effect?


----------



## Matthew_73

Has anyone used this solo? I was thinking of making a FAS solution and would like to try this first...


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've used the Chelated Iron from Lesco in the past and the 12-0-0 in it is just basically a carrier or enhancement for the Iron that it contains. Spraying it alone is not going to have much of an effect if any on your nitrogen application so i think it would be safe to add to the mix. Just FYI, buying premixed nitrogen based fertilizer is not very cost effective as you don't get much bang for your buck with it.

That whole 2.5 gallons contains just 5lbs of Nitrogen in the 20-0-0 you have. So if you sprayed the whole 2.5 gallons over your 17,000 sq/ft you would be applying a little under .3lbs of Nitrogen/M. I would go half rate with the 20-0-0 and then just use the label rate for the 12-0-0 and you shouldn't have any issues especially if you can water it in the next day.


----------



## Matthew_73

I am looking more for the Greening effect... I am applying a granular fert along with it.


----------



## iFisch3224

How much was it at Siteone?


----------



## Matthew_73

$42 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Matthew_73

Most likely I'm going to pick up the 12-0-0 and the 50# bag of AS. Can I add the AS to the 12-0-0 at 3oz per k?


----------



## TD102904

Reason you wouldnt just buy some ferrous oxide and ammonium sulfate if you want to do a liquid app and your goal is to achieve deeper green? Seems it would be more cost effective.


----------



## bp2878

Matthew_73 said:


> $42 2.5 gallons.


Talk the guys at site one into giving you contractor pricing. I pay $26 for that same bottle.


----------



## Matthew_73

I don't think I'm going to use it anymore. It really made much of a difference. But I used it going into dormancy.


----------

